# Electric Exhaust cut Out on 2.7T S4?



## oleg_8831 (Feb 12, 2006)

Does any1 know, if it's worth it? and how much power it adds? and if u feel it?


----------



## MAKK (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: Electric Exhaust cut Out on 2.7T S4? (oleg_8831)*

I've mainly done these on V8 applications, but usually you see some power increase in the top end... 5-10 whp?? Loud though. And you would need a pair of them if you're doing a 2.7T, 3" downpipe is a must of course if you are going to do it on a 1.8T


_Modified by MAKK at 5:04 PM 10-11-2009_


----------

